# [Sammelthread] DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5 | DFI JR 790GX-M3H5



## Robär (3. April 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5

 Technische Details
 Kühler und Speicher
 Links | Preisvergleich
Treiber
Bios
DFI JR 790GX-M3H5

 Technische Details
 Kühler und Speicher
 Links | Preisvergleich
Treiber
Bios
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Da DDR3 Speicher immer günstiger wird und auch die neuen Phenom II eine fantastische Leistung bieten stellt sich nur noch die Frage nach einem passenden und leistungsstarken Untersatz. DFI bietet schon seit Jahren konstant sehr stabile und vorallem taktfreudige Hauptplatinen an. Nun auch endlich für den Sockel AM3. 

Der Sammelthread soll soweit ausgebaut werden, dass alle Boards der DK, JR und eventuell UT Serie aufgeführt werden.

Dies bedarf jedoch auch eurer fleißigen Hilfe, ich hoffe auf Unterstützung eurerseits ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an NoNameGamer für die weiteren Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*CPU*


AMD® Phenom™ II processor
HyperTransport 3.0 (5200MT/s) HyperTransport 1.0 (2000/1600MT/s)
AMD OverDrive provides tuning options using the new “Advanced Clock Calibration” overclocking feature.
Socket 938 AM3 45nm
*Chipset*


Northbridge: AMD 790FX
Southbridge: AMD SB750
*System Memory*


Four 240-pin DDR3 DIMM sockets
Supports DDR3 1600(O.C.)/1333/1066 MHz
Supports dual channel (128-bit wide) memory interface
Supports non-ECC unbuffered DIMMs
Supports up to 16GB system memory
*Expansion Slots*


3 PCI Express (Gen 2) x16 slots - 2-way CrossFire at x16/x16 or x16/x4 bandwidth - 3-way CrossFire at x16/x16/x4 bandwidth
3 PCI slots
*BIOS*


Award BIOS
CMOS Reloaded
8Mbit SPI flash memory
*Audio*


Realtek ALC885 8-channel HD Audio Codec
*LAN*


Marvell 88E8056 PCIE Gigabit LAN controller
*Rear Panel I/O Ports*


1 mini-DIN-6 PS/2 mouse port
1 mini-DIN-6 PS/2 keyboard port
1 optical S/PDIF-out port
1 coaxial RCA S/PDIF-out port
6 USB 2.0/1.1 ports
1 RJ45 LAN port
Center/subwoofer, rear R/L and side R/L jacks
Line-in, line-out (front R/L) and mic-in jacks
*Internal I/O Connectors*


3 connectors for 6 additional external USB 2.0 ports
1 connector for an external COM port
1 front audio connector
1 CD-in connector
1 IrDA connector
1 CIR connector
6 Serial ATA connectors
1 40-pin IDE connector
1 floppy connector
1 front panel connector
6 fan connectors
1 diagnostic LED
EZ touch switches (power switch and reset switch)
*Hardware Monitor*


Monitors CPU/system/chipset temperature
Monitors 12V/5V/3.3V/Vcore/Vbat/5Vsb/Vdimm/Vchip voltages
Monitors the speed of the cooling fans
CPU Overheat Protection function monitors CPU temperature during system boot-up
*PCB*


ATX form factor
24.5cm (9.64") x 30.5cm (12")
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> *Wakü-Kühler:*Anfi-tec NB
> Anfi-tec SB
> Anfi-tec Spawa
> 
> weitere Kühler sind von Watercool erhältlich!​*Passt**:**Thermalright IFX 14 *(bei zu hohen RAM-Heatspreadern entfallen die ersten Slots)​* Passt nicht:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> *Läuft:
> **2x2GB Crucial Value DDR3 1333 CL9 (CT2KIT25664BA1339)*​*Läuft nicht:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5 Homepage​PCGH Preisvergleich
​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*0424
(Major Reasons of Change:
- Added PXE LAN Boot ROM for LAN boot up function
- Update AMD micro core to support Phenom II 545 & 550 series CPU)
*!!!WARNING!!! Update ** "D7SD415.ABS"** bevor Biosupdate **!!!WARNING!!!*

0306
(Major Reasons of Change: 
- Initial release)
​>Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*CPU*


AMD® Phenom™ II processor
HyperTransport 3.0 (5200MT/s) HyperTransport 1.0 (2000/1600MT/s)
AMD OverDrive provides tuning options using the new “Advanced Clock Calibration” overclocking feature.
Socket 938 AM3 45nm
*Chipset*


Northbridge: AMD 790GX
Southbridge: AMD SB750
*System Memory*


Four 240-pin DDR3 DIMM sockets
Supports DDR3 1600(O.C.)/1333/1066 MHz
Supports dual channel (128-bit wide) memory interface
Supports non-ECC unbuffered DIMMs
Supports up to 16GB system memory
*Expansion Slots*


2 PCI Express (Gen 2) x16 slots
Hybrid CrossFireXTM - combination of the integrated graphics and a discrete  graphics card in a PCIE slot (8-lane port)
Two graphics cards support CrossFireXTM; each operating at x8 (8-lane ports) bandwidth
1 PCI Express x1 slot
1 PCI slot
*BIOS*


Award BIOS
CMOS Reloaded
8Mbit SPI flash memory
*Graphics*


Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 3300 graphics core
HDMI port for both digital audio and video HD display - DVI-I port for digital LCD display
Hybrid CrossFireX™ technology combines the onboard GPU and a discrete PCIE graphics card
*Audio*


Realtek ALC885 8-channel HD Audio Codec
*LAN*


Marvell 88E8056 PCIE Gigabit LAN controller
*Rear Panel I/O Ports*


1 mini-DIN-6 PS/2 mouse port
1 mini-DIN-6 PS/2 keyboard port
1 HDMI-out port
1 coaxial RCA S/PDIF-out port
1 optical S/PDIF-out port
1 DVI-I port
4 USB 2.0/1.1 ports
1 RJ45 LAN port
*Internal I/O Connectors*


4 connectors for 8 additional external USB 2.0 ports
1 connector for an external COM port
1 front audio connector
1 CD-in connector
1 IrDA connector
1 CIR connector
6 Serial ATA connectors
1 40-pin IDE connector
1 floppy connector
1 24-pin ATX power connector
1 8-pin 12V power connector
1 4-pin 5V/12V power connector (FDD type)
1 front panel connector
6 fan connectors
EZ touch switches (power switch and reset switch)
*Hardware Monitor*


Monitors CPU/system/chipset temperature
Monitors 12V/5V/3.3V/Vcore/Vbat/5Vsb/Vdimm/Vchip voltages
Monitors the speed of the cooling fans
CPU Overheat Protection function monitors CPU temperature during system boot-up
*PCB*


ATX form factor
24.5cm (9.64") x 30.5cm (12")
*
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


> *Wakü-Kühler:*Anfi-tec NB
> Anfi-tec SB
> Anfi-tec Spawa
> 
> weitere Kühler sind von Watercool erhältlich!​


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DFI JR 790GX-M3H5 Homepage

PCGH Preisvergleich
​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*0424
(Major Reasons of Change:
- Added PXE LAN Boot ROM for LAN boot up function
- Update AMD micro core to support Phenom II 545 & 550 series CPU)

0415
(Major Reasons of Change: 
- Update uCode to support AMD Athlon II 400 and 600 series CPUs)
​>Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​


----------



## Gast3737 (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5*

Schöner Thread...mal gucken wie das andere GX Board so ist...mir gefällt das mit den Treiberbildern echt gut!


----------



## Robär (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5*

Dankeschön, nen bissl was kommt noch hier noch zusätzlich zu den Boards rein, muss nur erst sicher gehen, dass die Sachen auch stimmen, wie CPU NB VID und Lochabstände.

Dein Thread schaut auch gut aus


----------



## xTc (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5*

Sehr cooler Sammelthread. Ich hoffe, das ich dir in Zukunft etwas Ihnalt zum _JR 790GX M3H5_ beisteuern kann. 

Allerdings frage ich mich gerade, ob die DDR3-1600 nur durch übertakten erreicht werden, oder ob es einen passenden Speicherteiler gibt. Da steht halt (O.C.) hinter.



Gruß


----------



## Robär (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5*

Denke nicht, dass es nen passenden Speicherteiler gibt, wird wahrscheinlich nur durchs übertakten zu erreichen sein. 

Wäre super wenn du nen bisschen dazu beisteuern könntest (CPU NB VID, Bios Bilder, NB Lochabstände...).


----------



## Robär (29. April 2009)

Hab mal das DFI JR 790GX hinzugefügt


----------



## u22 (13. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand schon das JR?

Mich würde mal interessieren ob bei einer Karte nun PCI-E 16x ist oder 8x wie beim JR AM2+.


----------



## Robär (14. Mai 2009)

Nach der Formulierung von DFI würde ich drauf tippen, dass die Karten wieder nur mit PCIe x8 angesprochen werden.


----------



## u22 (14. Mai 2009)

so habe ich es auch verstanden, groß im Netz findet man ja nicht, da kann ich beim AM2+ JR bleiben


----------



## Robär (14. Mai 2009)

Ja find ich auch etwas zu schwammig formuliert, man kann das nämlich auch anders verstehen.


----------



## NoNameGamer (1. Juni 2009)

So, dann will ich auch noch mal meinen Beitrag leisten.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Board, die könntest du dann ja teilweise noch irgendwo einbauen:
Alben von NoNameGamer - DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5

Als Kühler hatte ich den IFX-14 verbaut, der auch ohne Probleme und Modifikationen passt. Es könnte aber Probleme geben, wenn man RAMs mit hohen Heatspreadern in den ersten beiden Slots verbauen will, sonst sollte es da eigentlich ebenfalls keine Probleme geben.

Hier wird aber noch etwas ergänzt dazu muss ich aber erstmal noch ein paar Bilder wiederfinden.


----------



## Robär (1. Juni 2009)

Hui dankeschön, werd ich gleich mal schaun. Im übrigen, ist der IFX inzwischen gar? 

Edit: Allgemeines Update (Kühler, Speicher und Bios Versionen)


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann dir versichern, dass beim Lanparty JR (µATX) _beide _PCIe Steckplätze nur mit 8 Lanes verbunden sind.
Steht auch so in der neuen PCGHExtreme Printausgabe


----------



## Robär (6. Juni 2009)

Tja leider wie schon bei der AM2+ Version.

NoNameGamer ich danke dir nochmal ganz herzlich, deine Bilder sind auf der ersten Seite verlinkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2009)

Wieso macht DFI das eigentlich, dass sie die Ports nur elektrisch mit 8 Lanes anbinden, obwohl es nicht sinnvoll ist?


----------



## Robär (6. Juni 2009)

Ich habe keinerlei Peilung, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Juni 2009)

Das µATX-Board mit X58-Chipsatz ist das einzige kleine mit zwei mal 16 Lanes.
Warum es bei den anderen so ist, weis ich auch nicht.
Gerade beim AM3-Sockel wäre es schön langsam mal Zeit gewesen, das zu ändern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Ich habe keinerlei Peilung, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein.


 
Wir können ja eine Interessengemeinschaft aufmachen, dass wir nicht verstehen, warum DFI das macht. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Das µATX-Board mit X58-Chipsatz ist das einzige kleine mit zwei mal 16 Lanes.
> Warum es bei den anderen so ist, weis ich auch nicht.
> Gerade beim AM3-Sockel wäre es schön langsam mal Zeit gewesen, das zu ändern.


 
Das ist ja auch ein X58 Chipsatz, aber bei den normalen Chipsätzen sollte es doch möglich sein, die vollen 16 Lanes an einem Slot anzubieten


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem X58 Chipsatz ist mir schon klar.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich die Einstellung von DFI genauso wenig verstehe, wie ihr.
Gerade bei meinem Board nervt es, dass ein Slot nicht auf 16 Lanes laufen kann, weil beim neuen ASUS µATX-Board geht das ja auch.

Zum Glück ist der Verlust bei 8 Lanes nicht so groß, aber eine DualGPU-Karte reinzustecken wäre dennoch dämlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist der Verlust bei 8 Lanes nicht so groß, aber eine DualGPU-Karte reinzustecken wäre dennoch dämlich.


 
Na ja, theoretisch hat man 50% weniger Leistung und das ist schon sehr groß.
OK, in der Praxis nicht, aber trotzdem ist das nicht Sinn der Sache, da sollte DFI mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Frag - 4 - One [Dima] (9. Juni 2009)

Hey Leutz 

Habe mal ne kurze Frage zu dem JR Board.

Ist es auch noch kompatibel zu meinem DDR2 Speicher? Und meinem älteren X2 5000+ ?

Ich frage jetzt nur weil ich es mir Definitiv heute schon hohlen werde, ABER ich noch nicht das ganze geld zusammen habe für Phenom II Prozessor und DDR3 Speicher.

Ich habe im Internet gesucht und recherchiert, habe auch was gefunden gehabt das manche Board´s auch DDR2 kombatibel sind "noch". 

Aber ich habe nix zu dem Board gefunden.

danke jetzt schon mal im vorraus

greetz

Dima


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2009)

Nein, das Board hat nur 4 DDR3-Steckplätze. Und ein AM2 oder AM2+ passt nicht auf den Sockel AM3.

DFI Lanparty JR 790FXB M3H5


----------



## Buddas23 (16. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend,

Ich hab eine Frage ich habe mir das Board " DFI JR 790GX-M3H5 " gekauft und dazu einen " AMD Phenom II X4 940, 3,0 GHz True Qued-Core, 8,0 MB Cache Socked AM2+, Blackboxed " laut einem Freund von mir solten die beiden eigentlich sehr gut Harmonieren aber beim einbau stellte ich leider fest das der CPU nicht auf das Mainboard passt... nun meine Frage wäre...

Welchen gleich wertigen Processor solte ich nehmmen ? Der im Endeffect das gleiche hat wie oben nur halt so das er Passt *g* 

würd mich über ne Antwort freuen 

lg
Buddas23


----------



## Buddas23 (16. Juni 2009)

hm Sorry, 

DFI Lanparty JR 790FXB M3H5 

der link hat schon weiter geholfen *g* sorry für den Post oben 


lg und Danke

Buddas23


----------



## Robär (16. Juni 2009)

Das M3H5 ist ein AM3 Mainboard, der 940er hingegen eine AM2+ CPU. Daher passt das ganze auch nicht. Du bräuchtest einen Phenom II X4 945 oder gleich 955.


----------



## Buddas23 (17. Juni 2009)

Hab mit meinem Onlineshop geredet die Tauschen mir den "AMD Phenom II X4, 940 AM2+" gegen einen "AMD Phenom II X4, 955 AM3" zumindest hoff ich es am Telefon haben sie es mir zumindest schon mal zugesichert *g*, nicht das die sagen die Verpackung is ja offen ne machen wa nicht oder so späßchen  ...

lg
Buddas23


PS.: Noch mal ne Frage ich hab mir den RAM dazu gekauft des passt aber oder ? 

OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL6-6-6-18 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3RPR13334GK)
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a316495.html


----------



## Robär (17. Juni 2009)

Jup sollte passen, freut mich, dass dein Händler so kulant ist 

Kannst mich dann ja mit nen paar Infos für die erste Seite versorgen, wenn es dir möglich ist. Hätte da an Speicher, Kühler und wenn du ganz gut bist an Bios Bilder gedacht.

Edit: Hab mal die  Wakü Kühler eingearbeitet.


----------



## Buddas23 (25. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit,

So gestern kam der CPU und es passte alles wunder fein ich schraubte und Werkelte alles zusammen... So Windows neu Installieren gut alles eingestellt für RAID ... klapte alles wunder fein... nun sagte er mit "Kein Installierten Speichermedien gefunden" hmm F3 für abbruch auf Arbeit gefahren mein Diskettenlaufwerk in den Rechner gebastelt und Raid Disketten gemacht... Wieder heim ... Noch mal Installiert ... F6 dann Z und die Raidtreiber geladen. Bis zu Partitions erstellung bin ich gekommen. Laufwerk aus gesucht für die Windows Installation, er Formatiert danach kam "Datei ahcix86.inf konnte nicht Kopiert werden. hmm aus gelassen kamm das selbe mit den anderen Raidtreiber Datein danach startet Rechner neu mit Bluescreen Fehler 0x0000007b  hm dacht ich mit hab mich online informiert. Hab dann mit nLite angefangen mit WinCDs zu machen mit den passenden Raid treibern doch is blieb nach 12 CDs leider erfolg los.

ja und nun sitz ich aufm Rechner den ich nicht nutzen kann ^^

Kann mir wer sagen wie das mit dem DFI Board hinhaut bzw. was ich falsch mache ?

PS: hab leider keine Original CD mehr sondern nur noch eine Sicherungskopie dieser[mit nLite erstellt] , mit ORIGINAL Key


----------



## Robär (25. Juni 2009)

Habe mich heute zufällig auch mit dem Raid rumgekloppt. Nach paar Stunden rumprobieren kann ich sagen - es geht! 

Im Anhang findest du den Treiber, mit diesem gings bei mir ohne Probleme


----------



## Buddas23 (25. Juni 2009)

für das 790GX-M3H5 ? ^^ oder hast du en anderes Board ?

kanns erst monbtag wieder testen fahre ab morgen 4 Tage weg 

hab im mom Windows im Legency Modus Laufen ^^ zum Zocken *g*

lg
Buddas23


----------



## Robär (26. Juni 2009)

Der Treiber ist der normale AMD RAID Treiber, also für alle Chipsätze. Kannst du somit problemlos nutzen.


----------



## Buddas23 (26. Juni 2009)

Hat vorher den von der DFI Homepage und den von der CD gehabt die gingen nicht zumindest haben die die Fehler verursacht *g* denk ich mir mal ... RAID7xx /RAID7xxFD die hab ich versucht ... Montag werd ich mal deinen Testen  bis dahin viel spaß *G*


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo , 
ich hab eine Frage ...
Und zwar hab ich gehört das die Northbridge vom DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5
sehr heiß werden soll ! 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Hab aktuell ein DFI Lanparty Ultra-D nForce 4 und bin damit voll zufrieden 
Drum will ich bei DFI bleiben


----------



## Robär (27. Juni 2009)

Kann jetzt nur vom M2RSH reden, aber der Kühler ist der selbe, von daher denke ich, dass es bei dir so sein wird wie beim mir. 

Die NB und Spawa wird doch recht heiß, allerdings bleibt die Temperatur noch im grünen Bereich. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann bau den Thermalright IFX auf die NB drauf (siehe Bilder 1. Seite), dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Juni 2009)

Ok danke !
Werd dann ma schaun ....
Bekomm ich ne Grafikkarte á la 487/90 Toxic dann noch rein ?! 
Und wie viel würden mich die beiden extralüfter kosten für North bzw Southbridge ?!


----------



## Robär (27. Juni 2009)

Die Grafikkarte bekommst du ohne Probleme rein, allerdings fällt der oberste PCIe x16 Slot, bei der Verwendung des Thermalright IFX HR-05 SLI auf der NB, weg. Von daher musst du dann die Grafikkarte in den 2. Slot stecken.

Ein Extra-Lüfter für den Thermalright bräuchtest du, bei gescheiter Gehäusebelüftung, nicht mehr.

Ich würde dir aber raten erstmal den Originalkühler drauf zu lassen, denn wirklich notwendig ist ein Umbau nicht.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Juni 2009)

Ok , vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## Buddas23 (29. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit hast du Zufällig eine " textsetup.oem " für die geposteten RAID Treiber ? ^^

bzw. Hab ich sie auf die Windowsinstallations CD gepackt via. nLite da sagt er mir es konnten keine Festplatten gefunden werden. und via. Diskette fehlt halt die txtsetup.oem


----------



## Robär (30. Juni 2009)

Der Treiber stammt so direkt von AMD. Du kannst den Treiber auch einfach von einem FAT USB Stick installieren (Vista und Win 7). So hab ich es gemacht.

Ansonsten direkt von der DFI Homepage, da ist die txtsetup.oem bei: Klick!


----------



## Mufflon (2. Juli 2009)

Hey welches BIOS ist für das DFI 790gx m3h5 zum unlock des x3 geeignet


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2009)

Irgendwas, das man fürs Lanparty JR wissen müsste?
Außer, das die PCie x16 Slots nur mit 8 Lanes angebunden sind.

Weil würd mir das eventuell gern zulegen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2009)

Kann sein, dass der Multiplikator nicht korrekt drin steht.
Da muß man irgendwas umstellen, weiß aber grad nicht mehr was.

PCI-E Slots sollen sich gut übertakten lassen (selber noch nicht probiert).

Ansonsten ein normales DFI Board.


----------



## keliway (27. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mal ne Frage zum DK 790FXB-M3H5, wo steht da sie seriennummer? also serial number.
ich hab da 4 aufkleber, mit je 4 nummern, alle sind unterschiedlich und an unterschiuedlichen orten... der Link von DFI, wo man sehen kann wo was liegt geht leider nicht mer


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht irgendeine Nummer mit SN... beginnend?


----------



## Gwyned (14. März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen das M3H5 gekauft und habe jetzt das Problem das ich kein Betriebsystem instaliert bekomme  versucht wurde es bisher mit XP 32 / Win7 32 / Win7 64 jeweils in der Prof. bzw. Ultimate Version. Die Instalation läuft auch jedesmal durch, aber mit dem Ergebnis das wenn dann am Ende von Festplatte aus gestartet werden soll nichts mehr weitr geht. Prozesor Phenom II X3 7200 BE, 4GB ADATA 1333G Gaming Series, WDC WD3200AAKS-759ATA Device

Hatte schon jemand ähnliche Probleme mit diesem Board und wo bekomme ich fundierten, wenn möglich Deutschsprachigen Suport?


----------



## Robär (15. März 2010)

Schau mal nach der Bootreihenfolge von deinen Festplatten.


----------



## evilkniefel (19. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob ich hier in irgendeiner Form behilflich sein kann, aber ich post einfach ma drauf los ^^

Also ich habe ein DFI JR 790GX M3H5 und soweit absolut keine Probleme damit. Das Board läuft kühl und stabil. Drauf stecken 4Gig DDR3 Ripjaw, ein Phenom 955er und 2 5770 Vapor-X (Bild im Anhang).
Die Corsair H50 ist übrigens super auf dem Board auch wenns im Gehäuse um die MB-Ränder rum eng werden kann mit manchen Kabeln.

Zu Anfang hatte ich mit einem Wärmestau zu kämpfen da beide Karten so nah beieinander hocken, so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen läuft es allerdings nun kühl, stabil und schön (wie ich finde).

Den Unterschied zu PCIE x16 merke ich garnicht... Beide laufen auf x8.


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. April 2010)

Bei meinem UD5  *[Sammelthread] Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 (rev. 1.0)* 

Hatte ich vor kurzem das Problem, das mir CPUZ, GPUZ und alle anderen tools sogar nur x1 @ 1,1PCIE angezeigt hatten. Jetzt nach dem neuen bios steht wieder wie gewohnt x16 @ 2,0 PCIE bei allen Auslesetools.
Die Unterschiede in den benchmarks waren nur auf dem Papier zu sehen, meistens waren die Abweichungen nichteinmal mehr als 1%!


----------



## Pleusch (25. April 2010)

Moin,

Ich habe ein problem mit der Kühlung bzw dem Mainboard Layout.

Ich habe den EKL Aplenföhn brocken auf meinem 955 BE und kann jetzt leider keine Ram-Kühlung mehr einbauen auf grund der Bauhöhe des Kühlers. 

Kennt jemand nen Kühler der drauf passt und die Ram slots komplett frei lässt?

Mfg

Pleusch


----------



## d4HakA (27. Mai 2010)

Meine Frage an den Support:

Dear Sir or Madam,

is there a Beta BIOS for the DFI LanParty JR 790GX M2RS/M3H5 to run the new AMD Phenom II X6 1055T?
I hope you can give me some information about the current status of the 6-Core support because I ordered the above mentioned CPU today.

Antwort:

Dear Sir:

Currently there is no BIOS, beta or otherwise, for X6 CPU support on this board. DFI has concerns about the ability of older boards such as your to handle 6 core CPUs. Basically it has not yet been fully decided whether this board will receive an X6 BIOS.  


Die Sache ist extrem ärgerlich...mein 1055T sollte ein ein paar Tagen kommen und sie wird wahrscheinlich nicht auf meinem M2RS laufen.


----------



## Kuppy (31. Mai 2010)

Gibt's das auch in grün?
die meisten anderen waren ja noch grün, warum nun gelb..?!


----------



## camo1260 (17. Juni 2010)

Auf Hardware-Factory gibts ein Beta-Bios zur Unterstützung der x6-CPU´s

Beta-Bios


----------



## neocortex (25. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe das Board seit einigen Tagen und es läuft alles prima, bis auf den RAID 0.

Mein RAID 0 läuft nur mit der onBoard Grafik. Mit meiner HD4870X2 bootet Windows (auf dem RAID 0 installiert) nicht hoch.
Sobald ich die Karte rausnehme, geht alles wieder 100%tig.

Mal zusammenfassen:
- Alle Bauteile sind ok (Wirklich jedes einzelne Teil geprüft)
- Alle Temps und Einstellungen sind ok
- Der RAID 0 ist auch ok, nur dass die Platten nicht erkannt werden, sobald die externe Graka angeschlossen ist
- HD4870x2 könnte für 8 Lane etwas viel sein, aber ich habe nun mal keine andere Karte im Moment

Ich telefonierte mit einem Fachmann und der war leider auch ratlos. Er vermutete aber, dass vielleicht der onBoard Controller irgendwie an den PCIe Lanes zapft und somit durch meine Grafikkarte blockiert wird.

Kann das sein?

Also ohne die HD4870X2 und mit onBoard Grafik funktioniert der RAID 0 wirklich so, wie er soll.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, ich setze schon seit Tagen vor der Kiste und bekomme es nicht hin (nur hin).

Edit>>> Also ich würde dringend von einem Kauf abraten.
Das Board ging gestern abend noch, heute gehen einfach so mal die Lüfter nicht (selbe Einstellungen wie gestern).
Das Problem: Meine Wasserpumpe ging auch nicht und mein Core zeigte im Bios 99°C an. Sollte eigentlich bei 80°C abschalten aber auch das scheint nicht immer zu klappen.
Die Pumpe habe ich direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen. An ihr liegts nicht.
Eigentlich sind alle Fehler die ich seit 4 Tagen habe auf eine Sache zurückzuführen: Das Mainboard.

Ich habe schon 7 PCs zusammengebaut und hatte wirklich noch nie so viele Probleme.


----------

